# mon ipad ne eut pas demarrer



## PascalBS38 (8 Juillet 2010)

Tout est dans le titre.
Il est la devant moi, j'appuie sur les boutons, il affiche le dessine qui indique de la brancher a iTunes puis il s'eteint.
En fait il semble verrouille mais je n'arrive pas a le deverouiller 
Please help


----------



## ET80 (8 Juillet 2010)

Tu as Essayer de le brancher a ton ordinateur ...?


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Juillet 2010)

il est branche, le cable qui a ete livre fonctionne avec mon ipod


----------



## ET80 (8 Juillet 2010)

iTunes ne se lance pas? Tu as quel version de iTunes? Et tu as quel os?


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Juillet 2010)

iTunes 9.2, OS 10.5.8,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

L'ipad reste alume 2 ou 3 sec puis il entre ene veille (j'imagine)

J'ai fait une reinitialisation et rien y fait
Il est charge

Juste un truc (peut-etre). JE viens de passer sur Leopard mais je n'ai pas mis a jour iTunes (la 9.2 etait deja installer sous Tiger). Mais bon pas sur que ca vienne de la...car l'iPad s'eteint presue tout de suite....meme si pas conencte a l'ordi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------

Ca y est ca marche;
En fait j'ai du recharger iTunes ))


----------

